# Hedgehog tricks?



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

lol when she's not being a total grouch, Mika can be quite the cutie! I wanted to share a video of her with you guys! She recognizes me and knows how to get me to pick her up lol.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is too cool, she is very smart  I think its so precious you guys have a bond where she comes running to you like that for some snuggles


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

Haha thanks for watchin! I feel so bad when I put her back in her house, because she'll continue to beg for a few minutes afterward.  I find it so difficult to say no to that face! But if I don't I can't get anything done that I need to =( lol.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh
My 
Goodness. 

:shock: 

I will tell you, I have had one heck of a day at work thus far, but watching this on my lunch hour has "turned my frown upside down". I absolutely LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

That is so precious!!!


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

Hehehe! Thanks you guys! I finally could order her Revolution today too, so she'll not be so itchy soon I hope! I feel bad for not letting her on my bed as much for fear of spreading mites =(. lol my girlfriend is jealous of my hedgehog, she says I give her more kisses than i give her. She's probably right lol! can you blame me?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What an adorable little girl! Her face certainly is irresistable! I would want to hold her constantly.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, that is adorable! And boy she has grown.  She looks like she's doing wonderful.


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

Hehe thanks! Any day now her Revolution should be here too! Then she'll be even happier i hope! And she is gettin so big, sometimes i think she's a cat! loL!


----------



## coupscoop (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been desperately trying to get my hedgehog Butters to learn some kind of tricks. 
It's starting to be very clear that hedgehogs are lovable and awesome creatures, but don't have the capacity to learn any tricks....except the trick of capturing people's hearts through video! 

As Butters is one of the best parts of my life, he has become the mascot of my website and company http://CoupScoop.ca 
I've been trying to put together the best videos I have of Butters to share with everyone. Here is my favourite video so far!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Aww, that's actually one of my favorite videos on YouTube! I didn't realize you were a member here.  She is so smart and super cute!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd love to see tricks! I didn't realize what a smartie Hazel is until recently and now wonder about teaching her some things cause I could not belive what she did! She keeps sleeping in her tunnel to 2nd level & each morning I have to unattach the whole thing to get her out. I then rest the ramp up on the base of the cage which is about 8-10`high above her so she can not get up and snooze there all day. 

I got her out the other night and she was just being a squirmy sassy pants and after about an hr I put her in her cage and tucked her in her snuggly bag. While I was putting her insulated cover on and shutting the doors she ZOOMS out of the bag and makes a flying leap up to the ramp (which was still lifted up) ,scrambles grabbing the tunnel with her right front leg while wedging her front leg onto the cage bars to pull herself up.

I quickly stopped her and put her back down having a major laugh.

THEN the turd runs behind her litter box and pushes it over to the ramp, stands on the edge of it so she had a better reach and has another go at trying to get up there! I put it back and Miss Smartie pants deliberately gets behind her turtle and pushes it over there and stands on his head!! LMAO I wish I had my camera near by to video tape that


----------

